# Torn Bicep tendon



## MS1605 (Sep 29, 2015)

Welp, Im 28 and managed to have the first injury of my life. 7 weeks ago now I was at work moving some steel and ruptured my lateral bicep tendon. The bicep curled up into my shoulder and got all black and blue. I had surgery 5 weeks ago yesterday by a KILLER Dr in Chicago who does work on a lot of athletes. He has extremely high hopes for me. Its been super depressing. Been drinking a ton to try and get my mind off it. 

So has anyone else here done the same? Im REALLY curious how well this heals up. if anyone has had the same thing, talk to me. Are you able to go heavy again? How long did it take to get back? Etc. I have literally wanted to post this for weeks now but its got my head all ****ed up. Not being able to do something I have done my whole life is very strange. All I keep thinking about is the soldiers that come back without arms and/or legs. Those guys are bad asses for being able to keep their head high.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 30, 2015)

Tendon problems of any kind are a nagging injury and I would advise you ease into everything you do from here on out.  I have injured both arms  a similar fashion but not bad enough to have a surgery.  I can lift heavy again but the smallest tasks can aggravate either of them.

Good to see you back BTW


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 30, 2015)

I had a full rupture and surgery about 5 years ago, it really sucked.  The post-op was way worse than the actual injury.  When flexed that arm looks different now.  Strength is pretty much back, but it also still feels a little different.  I don't really remember how long it took to get back to normal, but I know it was a LONG time.  Sorry I don't have better news for you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Welp, Im 28 and managed to have the first injury of my life. 7 weeks ago now I was at work moving some steel and ruptured my lateral bicep tendon. The bicep curled up into my shoulder and got all black and blue. I had surgery 5 weeks ago yesterday by a KILLER Dr in Chicago who does work on a lot of athletes. He has extremely high hopes for me. Its been super depressing. Been drinking a ton to try and get my mind off it.
> 
> So has anyone else here done the same? Im REALLY curious how well this heals up. if anyone has had the same thing, talk to me. Are you able to go heavy again? How long did it take to get back? Etc. I have literally wanted to post this for weeks now but its got my head all ****ed up. Not being able to do something I have done my whole life is very strange. All I keep thinking about is the soldiers that come back without arms and/or legs. Those guys are bad asses for being able to keep their head high.



3 things matter

The quality of the surgery 

The quality and attentiveness to post op care like physical therapy

Your attitude. 

Can you describe your thoughts on those 3 things?


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Tendon problems of any kind are a nagging injury and I would advise you ease into everything you do from here on out.  I have injured both arms  a similar fashion but not bad enough to have a surgery.  I can lift heavy again but the smallest tasks can aggravate either of them.
> 
> Good to see you back BTW



I figured it would be nagging. Something that never completely goes away. You always know its there...
Thanks man, never figured I would have been missed. 



Cecil said:


> I had a full rupture and surgery about 5 years ago, it really sucked.  The post-op was way worse than the actual injury.  When flexed that arm looks different now.  Strength is pretty much back, but it also still feels a little different.  I don't really remember how long it took to get back to normal, but I know it was a LONG time.  Sorry I don't have better news for you


i
Thanks for sharing your experience. Glad to hear your strength is back. I was real curious on how things were going to look. Like if you could tell the difference from each bicep. 



PillarofBalance said:


> 3 things matter
> 
> The quality of the surgery
> 
> ...



-One of the best surgeons in the country hands down. He is one of the surgeons for the Chicago bulls and Chicago White Sox. Its Dr Nickolson at Rush hospital if you care to check him out. 

-Im doing exactly what they are telling me to do at PT. Im going to ATI which is another huge PT company in the US. They are good from what I hear. I had my first PT session last Monday (week from yesterday). It was 4 days I got the cast off. My second PT apt was that Thursday. The Therapist (2 of them) Both said they felt like im at least a month ahead. I have 100% mobility and zero pain whatsoever. That was 4 weeks and 3 days from the day of surgery. The PT was massaging the hell out of the scar, tendon and bicep, I mean knuckle deep, and there was zero pain. They said at 4 weeks out I should have had like 30% range of motion and it should have been sore as hell. 

Today was my 3rd visit and we are starting to work on some light weight and really stretching everything out. I have 2.5 more weeks until I get my next checkup with the doc so we will see what he says. 

-What do you mean by attitude? Like I said before, I have been super depressed about it. No working, no working out, its my right hand so I really couldn't cook much so I was eating like shit. I pulled my head out of my ass about 10 days or so ago. Now with my cast off I can cook again and its back to eating good and doing cardio at least. Im about to start doing legs twice a week just to keep hungry and focused. 


Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2015)

I asked about your attitude because positive mental outlooks play a huge role in positive medical outcomes.

The fact that you have full ROM is a damn good sign.  Ask your pt if he does graston.  

I think you will turn out just fine. I would suggest you start training again once the PT clears you.

If you are a deadlifter learn how to hook grip. It's a test of manhood but you get used to it. Most bicep tears in the gym occur from deadlifting or being a retard and doing underhand bb rows or axle cleans.


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

I will ask about the graston. Just looked it up. Looks interesting. 

Im defiantly training as soon as they give me the green light. 

Does the hook grip take strain off the bicep tendon? I have never tried it but I will definitely give it a go.


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 30, 2015)

Curious how it happened. Under tension or sudden change in load?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 30, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> I will ask about the graston. Just looked it up. Looks interesting.
> 
> Im defiantly training as soon as they give me the green light.
> 
> Does the hook grip take strain off the bicep tendon? I have never tried it but I will definitely give it a go.



Deadlifting with a mixed grip strains the bicep on the side with the supinated hand. Part of the function of the bicep is to supinate the wrist/hand.


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

Big Worm said:


> Curious how it happened. Under tension or sudden change in load?



Sudden change of load. 415lbs of aluminum with one arm. 



DocDePanda187123 said:


> Deadlifting with a mixed grip strains the bicep on the side with the supinated hand. Part of the function of the bicep is to supinate the wrist/hand.



Got it. From what I understand, the majority of the function of the head of the bicep (what I tore, the distal head) is the supination. I guess the doc said the head has very little to do with curling and almost everything to do with turning the wrist.


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 30, 2015)

I had surgery to repair a full distal bicep rupture almost 4 years ago. It was a pretty long recovery. I'd say I probably got 85% of my strength back. Tendinitis set in about 9-10 months after surgery and it comes and goes. It's nothing too bad. It does look a little different from my other bicep but who gives a shit. I notice that I don't really get a pump in that bicep anymore. I now deadlift with double overhand or hook grip. I only do hammer curls, supination with weight still doesn't feel right and aggravates it.

 All in all it turned out pretty good. When I was recovering I followed my rehab to a T, even though I felt like I could do more, I always just did what my Dr. and PT called for and it worked out fine. My surgeon said he has had numerous patients who tried to workout too soon after surgery and re-ruptured the tendon only to have surgery again and start over. Be patient.


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks so much for your experience assassin. Im going to take it super slow and listen to what the Doc says. He actually did a professional gymnast right before me. Same thing, complete rupture and he had the dude back on the rings in 6 months. Hearing stories like yours and the gymnasts put my mind at ease a little.


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh Shit, forgot to mention. Considering this was my first injury every I have never taken a prescription pain med in my life. Well I popped a 10mg Norco one night and ended up banging for like 5 and a half hours. It got to the point where I was leaning up against the wall looking at my watch while pumping away like "WTF is taking so long...?" Come to find out it is one of the possible side effects of hydrocodone. Suffice to say I threw one pill in the truck in case I ever needed it...


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 30, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Thanks so much for your experience assassin. Im going to take it super slow and listen to what the Doc says. He actually did a professional gymnast right before me. Same thing, complete rupture and he had the dude back on the rings in 6 months. Hearing stories like yours and the gymnasts put my mind at ease a little.



Since you are already over 4 weeks removed from surgery, the worst is over and there is light at the end of the tunnel. My surgeon did have me wait the full 12 weeks until I started lifting again. It took me about a year to get back to deadlifts and to fully trust that arm again. But I think you will find that your arm size and strength comes back rather quickly since you can crush your triceps to get most of your size back. 

I know it sucks waiting to get back in the gym, but if think about it, it's only 3 months and you can do cardio and legs in the meantime to stay active. I think in another year you'll look back and say "that wasn't so bad".


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 30, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> I think in another year you'll look back and say "that wasn't so bad".



I think your right, brother. 

This IS a game all about patience and in the grand scheme of things, a year aint shit...


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 30, 2015)

Congratulations on the great recovery you've made so far! Keep your head up bud.


----------



## schultz1 (Oct 8, 2015)

It will nag you forever but, after enough time you will just forget about it. Take is slow upon return.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 8, 2015)

schultz1 said:


> It will nag you forever but, after enough time you will just forget about it.



My wife or my arm?


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 27, 2015)

Well I Just finished the second of three weeks of work conditioning in therapy. I have it 3 days a week and each session is about 4 hours long doing full body work. Started off 2 weeks ago with a 5lb limit on the bi, finished today with 25lb dumbbell curls. I have had zero discomfort, pain, or really anything that reminds me that the tendon was torn other then the weakness one might imagine you would get after it being completely immobile for a total of like 4 months. Every time we pushed it I expected to wake up the next morning with some pain, DOMS, soreness, tightness, something. So far there has been nothing. My range of motion also matches my good arm. The therapist said they have never seen someone who has regained their full ROM so quick which was good. 

At this point it looks like Ill be going back to work after my next Dr visit the second week of Dec. At this point, I'm foaming at the mouth to get back in the gym and start banging. I dont think I have ever been this hungry to get back in the gym so Im stoked for that. 

The next thing I have to figure out is when my bi is going to be strong enough to hop on my first cycle. I have made extremely good progress (from what everyone has told me) so I don't want to hop on and tear it again.


EDIT,

I have also thrown around the Idea of picking up some TB500. A lot of people claim it worked wonders for healing. Might be worth a shot to get some just for additional promotion of healing...

That or GHRP2 and CJC 1293.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 12, 2016)

Welp, yesterday was my last therapy session. Worked up to 370lb deads for 10 reps because that's all the weight they had. Felt extremely good. No pain, no tenderness, no sign anything was different from the other arm. I was pretty happy with that. 

Went to see the Dr today and he was extremely pleased as well. He said "You made the best recovery from this injury that we have ever seen. No bullshit". I have been 100% pain free since starting therapy/work conditioning and I have had full ROM back since like week 3 of therapy. 

So Back to work, Back to this money and back to these weights...


----------

